# Rat vomiting



## littlehippiemomma (Jan 6, 2008)

Well. My boy Basil woke me up last night, squeaking. I thought he and his brother were fighting again. But then I got up and turned on the lights and they weren't. I looked and he started sqeaking again and mucus and crud came out of his mouth. 

I stayed up with him most of the night and cleaned him off and whatnot. Eventually I realized that he was throwing up bedding; I'd just switched from Carefresh to Kaytee Total Comfort. He must have gotten bored or hungry or something... He's not the smartest of rats... But he'd gag and squeak and throw up. I didn't know rats could throw up! 

But I got up at eight this morning to call the vet, and he looked absolutely fine. Eating, drinking, running about. So I didn't call, and I went out and bought some Carefresh and changed the bedding again. But later in the day he started gagging again. (Didn't throw up, though). So I'm going to drop him off at the vet in the morning.

So has anyone ever experienced anything like this before? I don't know what I'd do if anything happened to my squishy boy.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Rats cannot vomit.


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes rats cannot vomit. He was probably choking.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds like he was choking. Its very frightening to watch but most rats work it out all on their own and are fine afterwards.


----------



## littlehippiemomma (Jan 6, 2008)

I _thought_ that rats couldn't vomit. It's good that I didn't make a mistake about that. I just I'm just worried about something being caught somewhere and getting inflamed or something or other. Having him hacking up soggy bedding is quite disconcerting... :?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

The first time I ever saw a rat choke I think I had three simultaneous heart attacks in about 2 seconds. LOL 

Perhaps if you want to try re-introducing a new bedding in the future (as you now know the first thing he'll do is put it in his mouth - I wonder if he's learnt his lesson?) try and do it slowly? Add a little bit to the old bedding and eventually switch over?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

Ration1802 said:


> The first time I ever saw a rat choke I think I had three simultaneous heart attacks in about 2 seconds. LOL


ditto. i still never saw exactly what rousseau was choking on, but it was pretty scary.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Rats can't vomit, but they _can_ regurgitate. :wink: A technicality? LoL...


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Regurgitating means no force involved, it just comes up (whereas vomiting requires heaving). Actually I didn't know that about them. Cool!


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

CeilingofStars said:


> Regurgitating means no force involved, it just comes up (whereas vomiting requires heaving). Actually I didn't know that about them. Cool!



nice.


----------

